# patchy skin & puffy nipples!



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi,

basically I used to go on sunbeds alot, and i tanned perfect, then I started on a tanning injection and i started to get white patches on my face, so i quit both injection and sunbeds, since then when ever i start to get a tan I have patches on my face (wether its natural sunlight or sunbeds)... ive not tanned in about 6-8months but im wanting to get back on the sunbeds, anyone got any ideas on how to reduce having patches? I already moisturise plenty.

also my other annoying problem is i have stupidly puffy nipples, im 19, male, and you can distinctly see the shape on my nipples through most stuff i wear, which is pretty crap and slightly embarassing. I'm not running any courses and never have.

any help/advice is appreciated, thankyou


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

WannaGetStacked said:


> Puffy nips in probably gynecomastia, can you feel any tissue behind your nipple? Only way to fix it is surgery, which cost £4k in the UK with a decent surgeon (Karidis is best).


Can't you get it done for free on the NHS? I did when I was younger, mind you i have a dodgy looking nipple, indentation and scarring 9 years later from it.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

WannaGetStacked said:


> Yes, I did.. crap job, didn't do it properly, still need another OP to sort it properly etc. So wouldn't recommend it form my own experience.


Guess I wasn't the only one then :lol:


----------

